
The Emotional Journey of Creating a Successful Product Hunt Project - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/iamtekeste/the-emotional-journey-of-creating-a-successful-product-hunt-project-bi9z38sbw
======
abra_kadabra
Thanks for sharing this. I've got a few side projects that I need to finish
and launch, and this will help me stay motivated to get it done.

